# I Want This!!!



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2007)

YAY core strength. I've got an ab ball and do all kinds of nifty shit on it, but...hmmm. Between my knee and shoulder repairs next year I can see this being WAY handy.


----------



## frocher (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a ball too. This looks interesting, do you have a link?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2007)

I can find one I think, gimme a minute or two. I know they ring out at $160 USD. Which...that's NOT BAD.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2007)

Here.


----------



## frocher (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay, I want one too.  I love the fact that it is so functional and doesn't take up a lot of space.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 17, 2007)

No kidding! 

It actually kind of resembles a toy I had when I was a kid, but I can't remember the name of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to see if Dick's or Academy carries them here.


----------



## frocher (Oct 17, 2007)

If you get it Shimmer, please post how you like it.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 17, 2007)

abs oh lutely!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Oct 17, 2007)

I would bust my face OPEN doing push-ups on it, but knowing all the other things I could do on something like that would be sooper cool!


----------

